# Whats This Worm Thing



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

No I did not find this in my viv. If I had I would probably freak. But I had found it outside. I live in lower Alabama and was wondering if any of you guys would no what it is.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

dragonfly larvae?


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> dragonfly larvae?


its not aquatic. it was in a hole in hard rocky compacted dirt


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> dragonfly larvae?


It does look like a few dragonfly larvae I've had before in my tank.
Creepy looking for sure!

Steve


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Either a Dobson fly larva getting ready to pupate or new pupate Dobson Fly. See eastern dobsonfly pupa 

Ed


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed said:


> Either a Dobson fly larva getting ready to pupate or new pupate Dobson Fly. See eastern dobsonfly pupa
> 
> Ed


ive seen the fly around here but the larvae doesnt seem to quite match up and this is a terrestrial larvae were as the dobson fly larvae is aquatic


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Krenshaw22 said:


> ive seen the fly around here but the larvae doesnt seem to quite match up


 
The other possibility is a larval tiger beetle. See 



 
Ed


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed said:


> The other possibility is a larval tiger beetle. See Fishing larvae of tiger beetles - YouTube
> 
> Ed


thats it thank you so much ed i finally know what they are. evil little creatures lol


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

What a great example of a bug that I'd be scared of


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

There sure are some cool looking adult tiger beetles out there though!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

PeanutbuttER said:


> What a great example of a bug that I'd be scared of


Look up an image of an adult male dobson fly... I've seen people fishing at dust on streams and rivers scream and fall into the water when one lands on them.... 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

freaky_tah said:


> There sure are some cool looking adult tiger beetles out there though!


We have at least six species local to my house. They are active during different periods of the year and there are shifts between day and night. 
One of my local favorites are the metallic green ones. 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Krenshaw22 said:


> thats it thank you so much ed i finally know what they are. evil little creatures lol


I was sure it had to be one or the other. Your very welcome. 

Ed


----------



## Krenshaw22 (Apr 21, 2011)

Some scary bugs these two examples are. I've seen the black and red ones and the metallic green ones here locally.


----------

